# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  في السلك. . . . بابكر سلك

## musab aljak

*



المأذون ماختم القسيمة
¤طيب
¤قالوا جياد لا يعتبر مسجلا بالهلال
¤وبالتالي تسجيل الربيع لايعتبر  تجاورا للحد المسموح به وهو ثلاثة
¤طيب
¤هل قام باجراءات تسجيل الربيع طوالي بدون التطرق لجياد؟
¤ام هل قدم الهلال خطاب شطب جياد؟
¤وهل اذا لم يسجل الهلال الربيع وقام جياد بالتوقيع للمريخ مثلا
¤هل كان يصح ذالك من جياد؟
¤وهل اللجنة التي تجيز التسجيل لها الحق في الاعتراض علي تسجيل جياد بالمريخ
¤وإدا لها الحق في ذالك الاعتراض
¤علي اي اساس تعترض طالما جيادعندما وقع للمريخ لم يكن لاعبا بالهلال لان اللجنة لم تعتمده
¤يعني أسي لو في زول عقدو ليهو علي الزوجه الرابعه
¤هل يجوز ان يتزوج بالخامسه تأسيا علي ان قسيمه الرابعه له ما اتختمت في المأذون وبالتالي لايعتبر زواجه بها معتمدا
¤ياناس
¤فكونا
¤لكن ليكم الحق طالما مجلس المريخ هو من يأتي باحباب الهلال لمركز القرار
¤ايها الناس
¤بعد عمله البدري  ناشدنا المجلس بتسجيل حارس مرمي في التكميليه
¤نادينا بالانضباط
¤اها
¤سقره الكويت دي جوه الانضباط ولابره؟
¤شطب المريخ طارق مختار وحسن جزيره
¤سجل المريخ إديكو وإعاره وارغو
¤للتذكير فقط
¤المهم
¤ود المأمون وزير مالية الهلال
¤قال احلم بمستشفي للهلال اكبر
¤احلم ياخوي
¤مادام الحكومه عملت ليكلم الهلال كول
¤بتعمل ليكم الهلال كير
¤كنج كونج ظهر ليهو وكيل تالت
¤قلت ليكم الزول ده صعب
¤قالوا مدرب الكاميروني المحلي اشاد بكنج كونج  وقال الزول ده صعب شديد ومفيد ومافي زيو
¤طيب
¤منتخب الكاميرون للمحلين الشارك في الشان حقتنا دي اتوبوبج لعب
¤حتقولو لي بطوله الشان للاعبين غير المحترفين
¤طيب
¤شفتوهو مع منتخب الكاميرون الكبير
¤منتخب الكاميرون الكبير الحاورهم العجب بالمرجيحه ودخل فيهم القون
¤تتذكروها
¤اتذكري
¤المريخ كان كلما يسافر دوله يثورشعبها
¤أخرها ليبيا
¤اليومين دي طلع بشي جديد
¤كل مايمشي أو ينوي المشي تثور براكين الارض
¤بعدسيكافا محتاجين معسكر في العزضه شمال
¤اتبركني
¤لجنة تسجيلات المريخ ذي البصيره ام حمد
¤ضبحت التيس وكسرت الزير وكشحت المويه
¤عشان تدعم الدفاع تشطب مدافعين وتسجل مهاجم
¤عشان تدعم الهجوم تشطب لاعب وسط وتسجل حارس مرمي
¤عشان تدعم الوسط تسجل حارس مرمي خامس
¤لوكل مهاجم بالمريخ احرزهدفا في الموسم الواحد لوصلنا للهدف الميه في الموسم
¤ايها الناس
¤بالامس كان موعد شباب من اجل المريخ مع العضوية
¤أتو من كل فج عميق
¤وكان بالنادي حداد علي فقيد الوطن السيد اللواء بابكر علي التوم
¤له الرحمه والمغفره
¤واليوم هو اليوم بديل ليوم أمس
¤كلنا
¤من المغربية بالنادي
¤صورتين وشهاده سكن وبطاقه شخصية
 ¤عشان نشطب صاح ونسجل صاح

سلك كهربا
ننساك !بالغت!
والي لقا
 سلك



كتب بواسطة الزعيم السودانى (المريخ) بالفيس بووك
http://www.facebook.com/merrikh.alsudan



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا مصعب على روائع سلك المبدعة
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*سلك كهربا
تسلم

*

----------


## jafaros

*في السلك ......... سلك
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكوووووووووووور يا حبيب
                        	*

----------

